# Dual parenting, among other things....



## turtle05lj (Aug 13, 2012)

A little background on my history with my daughters mom. We were never really "dating" but were more F**k buddies. We had stopped talking and 2 weeks later she finds out she is pregnant. 

A beautiful daughter we have now. She lived with me during the pregancy and for 9 months after. We had a great relationship since she lived with me for financial help and I respected her by not dating during that period so as to not have any emotional issues. 

Once she decided to go back to work she moved out. All was well. I was not home a lot for about 5 months out of the year due to being out on wildfires for 2-3 weeks at a time. She always hated that. 

We now, after years of custody war have a great custody situation. 

3 days ago she tells me she is dating some guy that is in the Canadian Army and wants to get our daughter a passport. He has come back to visit her a couple times since they started dating and my daughter spent about 3 hours of one day with them both. 

I am having a personal issue with the leaving the country thing. It is required that we both sign her passport since we have split legal custody. I am also concerned with her trying to move her out of the country as she said this could be a possibility down the road. 


My dilemna is:

Do I not sign the passport documents and start another war that I know I will probably start anyway when she tries to move out of country?

I have my daughter from the day she gets of school to a week prior to start in the fall (about 3 months time) plus weekends during the school year. She lives about 45 minutes away from me.


----------

